# I have a cunning plan.....I think!



## mailee (3 Oct 2014)

I would like to pick the brains of all the pros on here if I may? I have been asked to quote for a set of built in robes that slide out. I know it's a bit unusual but it is due to the space in an alcove. The alcove is 1000mm D x 1140mm W x 2360mm H. My idea is to make two robes of approx 500mm wide and 1680mm high with separate top boxes. Both of the robes will need the interiors to slide out with the clothes rail running front to back to gain the maximum storage. I have looked at the slide out larder gear but this comes complete with baskets ETC and is pretty expensive to be throwing half of it away! 
So I have been thinking I may be able to use two sets of heavy duty runners on each robe for the slide out mechanism. My intention is to build a base runner at the bottom and another at the top of the robe 'box' and then attach a hardwood frame to these to hold the rail and the door. The runners would need to be the longest available which look like they are the 700mm versions which are full extension. I realise they would be smaller than the depth of the robe but the customer realises and accepts this. I have added some drawings to hopefully make it a bit clearer from my ramblings. I would like to ask if you think this system will work? Here are the drawings of what I intend.


----------



## Brentingby (3 Oct 2014)

I think you'll find it difficult to keep that frame square so the runners will all work smoothly. The top slide out part should work just fine for the hanging clothes without being attached to the bottom one. You can make the bottom one a pull out tray for shoes.


----------



## mailee (3 Oct 2014)

Not a bad idea but wouldn't the frame flex from side to side? I should add that the door will be fitted onto the front of the frame rather than hinged.


----------



## RogerBoyle (3 Oct 2014)

http://www.hafele.co.uk/shop/p/runners- ... 83519/6432
Have you thought about adapting something along the lines of these Alan
HTH 
Roger


----------



## mailee (3 Oct 2014)

Thanks Roger but those runners only mount on one surface (above). The runners I was intending to use are the side mount bearing runners in a heavy duty size. These of course mount on each side. I wonder why they don't sell just the running gear for the larder units without all the baskets as these work well in this guise? On the last pull out shoe cabinets I built I managed to buy two sets of the pull out larder gear from e-bay but just the runner system as it was ex MFI stock. Ironically I still have one set as I bought a job lot but I need two for this job. :roll:


----------



## RogerBoyle (3 Oct 2014)

Sorry Alan I don't know what happened but this is the runners that I meant to post LOL
http://www.hafele.co.uk/shop/p/accuride ... 13036/8630
they go up to 1100mm 

Roger


----------



## mailee (3 Oct 2014)

Thanks Roger. Those are the runners I intend to use but I didn't realise they went up to 1100mm. Might get a tad expensive if I use two sets for each robe though. I have had a suggestion of just using one set at the top which would make it more viable.


----------



## RogerBoyle (4 Oct 2014)

For the top could you not just use a stopped sliding dovetail/tennon arrangement
By using the runners at the bottom all the weight would be taken care of 
leaving just a guide for the top shelf needed ( same as in the pull out larder systems) 
this way you would only need one pair for each robe


----------



## johnny (4 Oct 2014)

is the customer dead set on having extending cupboards ?
if not why not use an extending pull-out clothes rail instead ? 
This sort of thing but an upmarket or bespoke version
http://www.julieshomestore.co.uk/page30.htm

If you are set on keeping the existing design I have seen some triple extending sliding rails this year somewhere on ebay.


----------



## mailee (4 Oct 2014)

I am toying with the idea along similar lines but using runners at the top and a guide at the bottom. My thinking on this is that the door would then tend to hang level. (In case of any flex in the runners due to the length) The alternative is to just have the top rail on runners and the doors normally hinged. This idea came about with the kind help of Dave Richards and a Sketchup drawing. I think I may have to build a mock up of this to test the theories and see what works. :? 
Johnny, there is no problem with the runners as I can get them up to 1100mm that will take up to 90kg.


----------



## johnny (4 Oct 2014)

yes a supporting runner at top and bottom would support a lot more weight and give a greater extending range too. it would certainly be a lot more rigid too .
That way the door can be fixed to the front of the arrangement like a drawer on edge and provide a co-ordinated end to the rail and give some great support.

I supose there is alway the possibility to use a dolly wheel on the bottom of the extending rail to support and assist glide but how you'd protect a carpet lord alone knows .

Just trying to think outside the box #-o


----------



## nev (4 Oct 2014)

These no good?

http://www.hafele.co.uk/shop/p/pull-out ... 46686/7148


----------



## Brentingby (4 Oct 2014)

mailee":2pi3e2sp said:


> ...and a Sketchup drawing.



Could you share an image for this SketchUp drawing?


----------



## mailee (6 Oct 2014)

Yes, this is the modification Dave did for me:



As you can see it is along the same lines as your suggestion.


----------



## xy mosian (6 Oct 2014)

Might be awkward to set up but ..... How about something attached to the top which when pulled out also pulls out the bottom in sync? A 'Z' cord and a couple of pulley's would do it, or a pivoting lever if vertical space allowed.

I'll sleep on it, might come up with more viable detail.

xy


----------



## Brentingby (8 Oct 2014)

mailee":1r2b249z said:


> Yes, this is the modification Dave did for me:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see it is along the same lines as your suggestion.



Thank you for sharing.

It does seem to be close to the same. It's simple and straightforward without the need to purchase specialised hardware.


----------

